# The very angry first lady Michelle Obama



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Michelle's back, and she's madder than ever. She was already pretty angry, seemingly unhappy with just about everything. As her husband wrapped up the Democratic nomination in 2008, she let fly her real feelings: "For the first time in my adult lifetime, I'm really proud of my country." A few months into her job as first lady, her French counterpart asked how she liked the gig: "Don't ask!" she reportedly spat. "It's hell. I can't stand it!"
She even seems to be mad at her silver-tongued husband. When the two were to set off on a luxurious 10-day vacation to Martha's Vineyard, she left early - four hours early - and flew up alone. And those private vacations. She's traveled to some of the world's most plush resorts, taking 42 days off in the past year - that'd be eight weeks of vacay time if she held down a normal job.
Now, she is ready to spew her bilious disgust with America on the campaign trail. A dignified, transcendent first lady? No chance. Michelle is going to break with a hundred years of tradition and play the role of attack dog, heaping derision on her husband's political opponents like no other first lady before her.

CURL: The very angry first lady Michelle Obama - Washington Times


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cunt


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This woman could irritate the balls off a brass monkey.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't worry Michelle, you won't be First Lady for very much longer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

View attachment 3218
*Of Both Of Them ?????*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't believe I'm saying this about another woman, but this broad needs to learn her place. She needs to shut her mouth and only open it when she is discussing whatever cause it is that she as first lady is pushing, which I think for her was healthy eating. I thought hillary was bad, compared to michelle hillary was June Cleaver.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess she's not proud of her country anymore, don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

MY EYES!


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Whoa.... KW, that was hard to look at!!!!! But sure does look like the "Ugly One".


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

She should be happy she's not still fighting for scraps in Michael Vicks backyard.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh shit here comes the black suv's.


----------

